# Stacking question?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I forgot my second question lol can someone give me any good sites that has worked for them with stacking?
I'm interested in any good reading material, I'm sure I haven't read it all.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I am sure someone with way more expirence than me but my first thought is if his back legs are slipping on carpet then I would looks at muscular development and consider if his structure is stopping him from being stable in that postion.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

this what I was thinking also, But I know many people complain of their dogs slipping because of the surface they are stacking on...He is still young & has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is he trying to follow your bait?
from the picture...his nose is tipped down and slightly forward...which would pull his body forward..
Play around with keeping the line of his muzzle parallel with the floor and held slightly closer...


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the help...I'm still working with Jake & I've been doing a lot of reading the last few days. I figured out I'm missing a critical step in stacking Jake, Getting His head in control. Without head control I can do nothing.
He knows what stand is, he will hold his position, I can go over his entire body with him standing(not in the correct standing position) but he will hold where he is while going over him. BUT, my problem is once I start moving his legs to be in the correct spots the second he becomes I'm guessing uncomfortable he moves. Which I'm sure is a head control problem. So I've totally went over a very critical step here lol
Wondering what I should do to get his head in control?
I tried looking it up but maybe im just wording it wrong not sure, I read one website that gave a VERY vague decsription on how to do it with a treat. Something along the lines of hold his head how you would want him to for so many seconds, praise, treat. But I know there has to be more to it than that..? thanks


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

just wanted to bump this up hoping for some help from the pro's.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PG did a nice thread for Caryn on stacking. I'm going to look for it with our nifty new google feature.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26974&highlight=stacking


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well--I am far from pro--but what about a squeaky toy? If he perks up around them you can try that to get his head up and more alert. Stay may not be so easy from there but you'd have to train around it.


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kelly, learning to stack from books is really difficult. There are many good DVDs out there that can help you. Look for show people in your area or a club near you. You will find many friendly people willing to help you. We had people who show Terriers, teach us to show our golden "Tucker". We showed for fun, did well and had a lot of fun doing it. It was a father son project. Look for a local dog club for help. Go to a dog show and talk to people.


----------

